# New Thinking – Can You Offer Info for Queretaro area and Oaxaca City Area?



## 2ndtime (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you to all who respond to my post 
-
New Thinking about where to check out – I’m crossing the border sometime in August 
-
Quick Review
-
RED FLAG as you read my post – I got a drug possession (personal use,) so I will be doing the 180 day out and next day back in shuffle, Its OK I get see visit my San Diego/LA friends for a few days.
-
--> I do receive SS retirement of $1,100 USD monthly + I have an additional $250 USD monthly from saving (which will last 10 years at that rate) but I’d like to keep as much as I can of that for emergencies.
--> 63 years old - Good Guy - Good Health - I speak a respectable Spanish
-
I am open to living anywhere that my greenback (buck?) can comfortably (in a simple life-style way) keep me. Having said that, 
-
In Queretaro - Help on mini-max cost of renting say either a simple-clean- safe area 1 or 2 bedroom apt or a small house (amueblado) ? 
- 
I also would consider a smaller community outside of Queretaro to hopefully further reduce my 'housing' expenses to what? - any thoughts? 
-
In Oaxaca City - Help on mini-max cost of renting say either a simple-clean- safe area 1 or 2 bedroom apt or a small house (amueblado) ? 
- 
I also would consider a smaller community outside of Oaxaca City to hopefully further reduce my 'housing' expenses to what? - any thoughts? 
-
Muchas Gracias To All My Gabacho Friends


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

2ndtime said:


> I am open to living anywhere that my greenback (buck?) can comfortably (in a simple life-style way) keep me. Having said that,
> -
> In Queretaro - Help on mini-max cost of renting say either a simple-clean- safe area 1 or 2 bedroom apt or a small house (amueblado) ?


I been living in Queretaro for about 4 years now. You can probably find a small house from around $2,500 MXP (one bedroom) just inside of the city. Though most houses for rent are two bedrooms and can range from $3,000-$4,500 MXP (just inside of the city). Just north of Queretaro (Jurica, Juriquilla) would actually be more expensive since those houses are newer and more luxurious. So just south of Queretaro by the airport is much more affordable. 

However, in Mexico they normally ask for an "Aval". The way I understand it its an agreement that a person other than yourself who own property in Mexico will be responsible for unpaid rent, damages, ect done to the property. As many expats including myself don't have anyone like that in Mexico we usually end up paying rent month in advance or paying out more on the deposit. First house I rented in Queretaro I paid deposit and nine months rent in advance. Other expats I've met here had to go thru similar things. But it also depends on the home owner as well. In the house I'm currently living in the home owner agree to rent me the house without Aval if I provided double the deposit money and one month rent.

Well hope this helps clear up some things for you. Sorry I can't help with Oxaca as I have only lived in Queretaro since I left the states.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

NCas said:


> However, in Mexico they normally ask for an "Aval". The way I understand it its an agreement that a person other than yourself who own property in Mexico will be responsible for unpaid rent, damages, ect done to the property. As many expats including myself don't have anyone like that in Mexico we usually end up paying rent month in advance or paying out more on the deposit. First house I rented in Queretaro I paid deposit and nine months rent in advance. Other expats I've met here had to go thru similar things. But it also depends on the home owner as well. In the house I'm currently living in the home owner agree to rent me the house without Aval if I provided double the deposit money and one month rent.


In Mexico City, most property owners ask for an "aval" or a "fiador", someone who owns property in the city. However, I've been told that there are companies that will be your fiador for a fee. Perhaps, that is also possible in Querétaro.


----------



## 2ndtime (Aug 7, 2015)

NCas said:


> Though most houses for rent are two bedrooms and can range from $3,000-$4,500 MXP (just inside of the city). . . . . So just south of Queretaro by the airport is much more affordable.


Thank you so much. I have budgeted around $350, at exchange rate of 1:18, is 6,300 MXP, so it looks like I'm sitting pretty. 
-
I'll start by staying in a rented room for first month while I check things out before I commit. I'll also try to have made a local friend who would go around with me to make sure I'm getting a fair deal.
-
I think I have enough money to buy a $3000 USD or so used car down there with a monthly budget of $175USD for gas-insurance-maintenance. I could then live farther outside and enjoy a lower rent without feeling isolated.
-
Also 'finding' a girlfriend (over some time) would help that.
-
Would you consider this south of Queretaro by the airport a 'safe enough' area?
-
I am hoping to ship down some TV's and electronics. Would you think then safe at home when I'm not there?
-
I had 2 thoughts, 
-
1) live in a gated community (where ever they are) but don't know if I would still be within budget? Rents in a gate community?
-
2) Hire a live-in maid so there is always some-one there. Cost for that ? Trust-worthy" in general?
-
- I know everything is on a case by case basis but whatever you can input always great!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

2ndtime said:


> Thank you so much. I have budgeted around $350, at exchange rate of 1:18, is 6,300 MXP, so it looks like I'm sitting pretty.
> -
> I'll start by staying in a rented room for first month while I check things out before I commit. I'll also try to have made a local friend who would go around with me to make sure I'm getting a fair deal.
> -
> ...


If I were moving to Queretaro, I would skip the car. I would rent a place to live that is somewhere between the historic center and Mercado de la Cruz. Then I could walk to Centro for dining and drinking and to the mercado for all my grocery shopping. There are frequent buses or a taxi for an occasional trip to a big box store if that is what floats your boat. For out of town trips there are comfortable cross country buses or you can rent a car for the out of town trips with a net cost much lower than owning a car.

That area is safe, clean (people in orange coats are sweeping the streets all the time), and cheap.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

We have no experience in Queretaro, but in Leon, housing (unfurnished) is available for 1,500-2000p a month (if you offer to pay 6 months in advance) plus electric (not much). These are usually the Infonavit type houses (2B/1.5B and small). A larger house in a gated community might be 4000p a month. As anywhere in Mexico, there is always a chance of break in, so really hide the things you can't afford to lose when you go out. Public transportation is really cheap, but usually takes at least 3 times as long than having a car or a taxi.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Oaxaca has one of the highest costs of living for food, gas and general expenses. We have family there. Orizaba is very cheap and beautiful. 

Actually Playa del Carmen can be inexpensive if you can be happy in a simple house. Most if not all have a wall and burglar bars so your possessions will be safe.

Mexico seems to lack the NCIC crime database that the U.S. has. If you get stopped anywhere in the U.S. the police can run your criminal record. That does not seem to be the case here. In Paamul the guards were the biggest thieves as background checks seem to be almost non existent here. I wouldn't be too concerned about the conviction.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

My friends in Oaxaca rent their house inTeotitlan for 750 pesos a month , it is a large house 3 bedroom 2 baths large sala and large kitchen. You can live cheaply in the state of Oaxaca id you are willing to live in an indigenous community. Many people have houses that sit empty as they live in the States and keep their dream house for their retirement so if you know people you can live cheaply but those deals are not in the internet.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Let me rephrase that. The city of Oaxaca has a very high cost of living. The state of Oaxaca has many cheap places to live.

The state of Oaxaca, Mexico - resource page : Mexico Living


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> Oaxaca has one of the highest costs of living for food, gas and general expenses. We have family there. Orizaba is very cheap and beautiful.
> 
> Actually Playa del Carmen can be inexpensive if you can be happy in a simple house. Most if not all have a wall and burglar bars so your possessions will be safe.
> 
> Mexico seems to lack the NCIC crime database that the U.S. has. If you get stopped anywhere in the U.S. the police can run your criminal record. That does not seem to be the case here. In Paamul the guards were the biggest thieves as background checks seem to be almost non existent here. I wouldn't be too concerned about the conviction.


I don't know anything about police checking your record when they stop you, since I have never been stopped by the police. But I know Mexico does have criminal databases. It is quite common to have to get a statement from federal or state offices certifying that you have no criminal record. I have done it numerous times both from the state of Jalisco and from the federal office in Mexico City.


----------



## 2ndtime (Aug 7, 2015)

*Monthly Budget*

Is my MONTHLY Budget in line with Simple-Comfortable Living? 
-
Am I missing anything obvious?
-
Item........................USD............MXP.............1:18
Rent........................340..............6,100
Electric and Gas.........150..............2,700
Food At Home...........300..............5,400
Water.......................40.................700
Internet (Fastest)....... 60............. 1,000
Direct TV.................. 50.................900
Cell Phone................ 60...............1000	
Entertainment........ ..200..............3,600
Car Exp-Gas-Insur .....175.............3,200
or
Public Transp.............75...............1,000
Misc........................50..................900
-
I have separate moneys for travel and health insur
-
THANKS!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> . . . But I know Mexico does have criminal databases. It is quite common to have to get a statement from federal or state offices certifying that you have no criminal record. I have done it numerous times both from the state of Jalisco and from the federal office in Mexico City.


Don't you need one when applying for Mexican citizenship?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

2ndtime said:


> Is my MONTHLY Budget in line with Simple-Comfortable Living?
> -
> Am I missing anything obvious?
> -
> ...


I believe that you will spend much less, but maybe that much getting established.


----------



## 2ndtime (Aug 7, 2015)

Many Thanks To All !!!
-
How to buy (or where to buy) VERY modest, simple, 'inexpensive' furniture?
-
Sorry I just saw the QRT post on furniture


----------



## 2ndtime (Aug 7, 2015)

Many Thanks To All !!!
-
How to buy (or where to buy) VERY modest, simple, 'inexpensive' furniture?
-
Sorry I just saw the QRT post on furniture BUT 

-
Can you'all give me a General ballpark $$ to input into my budget spread sheet?


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

2ndtime said:


> Thank you so much. I have budgeted around $350, at excha


I think I have enough money to buy a $3000 USD or so used car down there with a monthly budget of $175USD for gas-insurance-maintenance. I could then live farther outside and enjoy a lower rent without feeling isolated.

-Yeah, that should be more than enough for a car. Be aware that gas prices are fairly set, I've never seen them go down like back home. 

Also 'finding' a girlfriend (over some time) would help that.

-haha, sorry you're on your on with that one. People here are very nice and friendly.

Would you consider this south of Queretaro by the airport a 'safe enough' area?

-Yes, it's fairly quiet there. However, there isn't much to do. Shopping, restaurants, sightseeing is all back in Queretaro. But it's not that far so it should be ok. 

I am hoping to ship down some TV's and electronics. Would you think then safe at home when I'm not there?

-I would think for the most part. I haven't had any break ins where I live, but my friends who live in Juriquilla (expensive neighborhood) has. I've had my car broken into several times when I live downtown, that seem to be more common.
I had 2 thoughts, 
-
1) live in a gated community (where ever they are) but don't know if I would still be within budget? Rents in a gate community?

-Gated communities are actually fairly common here. You would just have to make sure that if you're in a gated community that the facilities are actually being maintained. I used to live in a gated street. The neighborhood would pay a maintenance fee which would cover the cost of the automatic gates and basic maintenance. Some of the neighbors stop paying into the fund and eventually there was no money when they had to fix the security gate. However, these neighborhoods do vary from gated to gated with security guard checking people before coming into the neighborhood. 

2) Hire a live-in maid so there is always some-one there. Cost for that ? Trust-worthy" in general?

-Sorry, I wouldn't know anything about live in maids nor of a way to get a background check. You can hire someone to clean , but it would probably be knowing someone who works cleaning homes.


----------

